
Nearly 14,000 Uber and Lyft Drivers Sign Union Cards in New York - mrjaeger
https://www.buzzfeed.com/coralewis/nearly-14000-uber-and-lyft-drivers-sign-union-cards?utm_term=.hoPWe0qYz#.fxW24QaO8
======
godzillabrennus
Just in time for the self driving car to arrive and negate Uber's entire
reliance on human labor to drive the vehicles.

------
nwmcsween
Hmm well I guess you can't treat people like minimum wage slaves and expect no
action against it.

~~~
cloudjacker
Idk ive been assuming the payouts were bad given what I read online, but I
talk to some lyft drivers and they tell me about their 80-100% cut and it
seems like a decent gig

